# Anyone turn fishing lures?



## weathersfuori (Apr 23, 2015)

I am a relative newbie when it comes to woodworking in general, but have never used a lathe and know next to nothing about woodturning. This forum has been so much help to me, I figure this is one of the best places to get started.

I've been building up my shop over the past couple years and have most of the necessities for building small furniture and stuff like that, but I've always been intrigued (read intimidated) by adding a lathe and woodturning to my hobby. It just looks like so much fun… but knowing nothing about it, I haven't put too much thought into getting one until now.

My ultimate goal would be to learn how to turn fishing lures, as this would marry two of my favorite hobbies. I don't really have any desire to get into making pens or table legs but I could see myself trying to make some bowls. So my question is, with the main purpose of turning fishing lures, where do I start? I would guess I don't need anything too big for that purpose, but what are some things you can make with a bigger or better lathe that I might not be thinking of, and will want once I learn how to turn? More than likely, I won't ever buy another one, so I want to do it right the first time, but don't want to spend a fortune on something that is more than I need to do the job. And is price even proportional to size or is it more about features/function/power?

I don't own a single chisel of any kind (really!), so what do I need to look for to get me actually turning wood once (if) I DO get a lathe? Told ya I'm clueless!

Finally, what are the key rules of thumb when it comes to safety? Is there a good resource for me to look at this?

I am not in any rush at all on this… just something I am considering taking on in the next year, so I thought I'd start here and see where it goes.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv47/bigyin1961/Plugs_zpstr1mnfhm.jpg
made of balsawood
turn as a pair, rough turn the shape with sandpaper finishing with 120. then cut in half at desired angle, drill hole for mount and a slot to fill with lead ballast (lead birdshot and epoxy workd well)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Couple articles on turning lures can also find lots of other turning articles here. Been turning lot of years and never had an interest in fishing lures so cannot help on where to buy supplies.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_projects.php?catid=120

You will need some basic spindle turning tools, parting tool, 3/4" roughing , 3/8" or 1/2" spindle gouge, and 1/2" or 3/4" skew chisel. A good face & dust mask is essential. Way to sharpen your tools. 
If want to turn bowls later on would not buy a mini lathe look at least a midi lathe although much more expensive full size lathe could do it all.

Recommend buying individual tools as you need them whether want to turn bowls or spindles. These inexpensive sets won't break the bank starting out. Recommend full size tools even though talking about fishing lures.

http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-8-pc-69723.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-high-speed-steel-wood-turning-set-8-pc-61794.html

You can buy inexpensive tools individually here.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/woodturning-tools.html

Been buying my turning tools from these folks for over twenty years if noting else request a catalog.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=packard

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.comupl


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

youtube -

popper mouth's 




turning lures on lathe


----------



## weathersfuori (Apr 23, 2015)

Wildwood and BigYin- thanks for the suggestions! This gives me some good ideas on where to start and LOTS of inspiration. Looks like I may also need to look into some airbrushes eventually. The turning itself seems fairly straightforward, but perhaps the devil is in the details.

The key on the lathe size is mostly swing, right? At least assuming I'm not going to do any long spindles (no plans for that). So a lathe with a 12" swing would allow me to turn a bowl up to (I'm sure a little less than) 12" in diameter? Is that right?

Any recommendation on brands/models for mini or midi lathes? In my quick searches, Jet seems a little pricier than a Rikon or Grizzly… I'm not familiar with the quality of Rikon products but feel like a Jet or Grizz would be plenty good enough for me. Any I am missing?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If go to the review section on this web site will find reviews on all the lathes you mentioned and some did not! If want a lathe with 12" swing have to look at midi over mini lathes. Midi lathes come with either 3/4 or 1 horse power and all those talking about come with electronic speed control which is very nice. Not sure Grizzly sells a midi lathe! You can find Delta, Jet, Rikon, and other brands with prices, specs, and plenty of reviews at amazon.com.

If want more swing and don't mind changing belts and have the money might look at this non-DVR lathe. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/147595/nova-162444-wood-lathe.aspx

I am partial to Jet lathes but they do not go on sale as often as other brands.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have made a lot of lures but only probably a few dozen on my lathe and those have been essentially devil horse, spook, and gilmore jumper styles.

I ended up getting a Delta lathe after using various models of Rikon, Jet, Grizzly, HF, and Craftsman. Would have had no issue with the Jet or Rikon. The others were ok but the overall fit and finish wasn't as good and made them feel/appear cheap and overall just didn't seam as "sound" but no long term use to get actual comparison. I decided on the Delta based on comparison reviews, the 1 HP motor, and slightly larger swing at the time.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Buy a 12" variable speed lathe.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I've got the hf 12" x 33 3/8" lathe, & have no complaints. At times it might be a little under powered, but for what i do with it, it does a great job! I ain't into bowls or anything. Most of my work is chair rungs & legs, spindle projects, things like that. The head pivots, its variable speed, came w/a 6" face plate, & the centers. #2 mt, 1" spindle. Its also on it's own stand. No vibration so far, & I've turned some good sized spindles on it.


----------



## weathersfuori (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks all… Great info here!

After putting in some more thought, I am leaning toward making only a small investment on this. I figure I will probably use a lathe about 5% of the time that I am in the shop (vs. non-turning projects), and probably 90-95% of my turning will be playing around with making small 3-5" long fishing lures. I am doubtful that I will ever get into bowls or spindles so much that I'll need a top-end, larger machine. I could see myself making a couple just to do it, but at the end of the day, my motivation for getting a lathe is to make something that can be done on a mini-lathe. I'd rather spend the extra money on upgrading my table saw or adding 220 to my garage shop. Plus, I want to get a nice airbrush to paint these lures.

So now that I am looking at a benchtop lathe (I should mention I am getting tight on space in the garage and a larger, standing lathe might be a problem, especially considering dust collection), I am noticing that all these 10×18" lathes look the same between HF, Exelsior (Rockler), Grizzly… so I'm tempted to go the cheapest route with Harbor Freight since they are right down the road and seem to get okay reviews… but is there any advantage to the other brands? I see Grizzly has a variable speed for about $70 more that looks different than the others… is that worth it?

Also, I'm not fully understanding the spindle size and tapers… am I limiting myself on accessories with a 1" vs. 2" spindle size or MT1 vs. MT2??? What is the difference? I'm lost!


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

> I am noticing that all these 10×18" lathes look the same between HF, Exelsior (Rockler), Grizzly… so I m tempted to go the cheapest route with Harbor Freight since they are right down the road and seem to get okay reviews… but is there any advantage to the other brands? I see Grizzly has a variable speed for about $70 more that looks different than the others… is that worth it?
> 
> Also, I m not fully understanding the spindle size and tapers… am I limiting myself on accessories with a 1" vs. 2" spindle size or MT1 vs. MT2??? What is the difference? I m lost!
> 
> - weathersfuori


Typically for bench top/midi lathe I would say MT2 and 1 " 8 tpi spindle would be the norm but think the lathe choice will be your true limiting factor in the long run. Just depends on what you find value in and how much you are into it. Sort of like fishing equipment. Like fishing with a 40 buck reel from Wal Mart versus higher end offering. Both work both may work similar initially, maybe not as smooth, drag may catch a little, etc… but doesn't take most that spend anytime using either to quickly point out which one is better.

I had a Craftsman pen lathe that I first turned lures on. Made some other things on it also but simply it was a toy and just wasn't fun to use. I can say the same about the time spent on an HF lathe (didn't enjoy it) but only used it a a few times but if you aren't going to making a lot of lures then no big deal. I wouldn't even buy the lathe if only making a few dozen lures. Too easy to just knock them out with a band saw, knife and sand. Can also always set up a drill press to do it on also.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick first lathe 101

bearings should be free of play and excessive end float
tailstock should line up exactly with head center
all adjustments should be hands only not spanners
MT2 and spindle threaded to take chuck and faceplate 
you only need 3 chisels for lures - 1/2 or 3/8 roughing gouge, parting tool & 1 inch skew dont get cheap
crappy ones


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If all you want to do is turn lures and don't think you will ever want to do more - you can get going with a $50-$100 used lathe off CL. Those Craftsman tube lathes show up all the time for cheap. Here is an example, although it's probably a little on the high side price wise (no worries, another will be along shortly): Craigslist Houston - Craftsman Wood Lathe - $150 (the two tube ones are a little better, but for what you want to do, it wouldn't matter much IMO).

As long as it has a drive spur and some kind of tailstock center, you are good to go. Many times, you will get lots of extras with the machine (chisels, chucks, faceplates, etc..), but if you don't - there is no need to go out and buy a bunch of expensive tools either - grab some old screwdrivers and sharpen them on a grinder or belt sander to the profiles you need. If you want to get adventurous, get a thread tap the size/thread of the headstock spindle so you can make your own faceplates, jam chucks, mandrels, etc… There is no need to throw money at it if you don't want to (although there are plenty of people around here who will tell you otherwise!).

If you find that you really like turning and want to go bigger and better (or decide it isn't for you), you can always sell it for basically what you paid, so you aren't really out anything.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If looking for an inexpensive mini lathe this is the better one to buy from HF. A clone of Jet's 1014 lathe has MT2 head/tailstock same quality of Grizzly/Shop fox models.

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html

Their less expensive 1/3 HP model is a screamer and reliability not so great.

Other than two prong drive center, drill chuck and 4 jaw scroll chuck not sure would need anything else.

Two prong drive will allow you more space between centers and hold better than OEM 4 prong drive center.

Drill chuck will allow you to drill on your lathe, but doesn't hold wood too good.

4 jaw scroll chuck normally first accessory new turners want. You don't want a two or three jaw chuck!

Cannot comment on used lathes haave no idea what's available in your area or your ability to fix a wood lathe.


----------



## weathersfuori (Apr 23, 2015)

So I turned down this lathe last night…










Price offered was 300 obo, which was less than I expected but once I started looking at reviews, seems this lathe wasn't so popular. Plus, just way too big for my space and needs.

On the other hand, was talking to my dad and he thinks my grandfather would give me his old lathe and probably everything he has to go with it. I'll have to be patient because it is 1000 miles away in Florida, but I think for what I want to do it will be worth waiting for, since it'll all be free! No idea the brand or anything but I have seen it before (before I got into woodworking) and am pretty sure it is one of those Craftsman lathes with the two tubes, and I know he has a duplicator for it. Can't beat free and family owned! Will post if/when I get it.

Thanks for all the help!


----------

